
He's Done Remastering Deep Space Nine to Maximum Quality - cf100clunk
As previously discussed here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19453745
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19406060<p>Joel Hruska has wrung all he can from DS9 and has announced &quot;I&#x27;m done&quot;:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.extremetech.com&#x2F;extreme&#x2F;314653-remastering-deep-space-nine
======
JoelHruska
Ehhhhhhhhhhh. I'm done-ish. I'm done unless I find a reason not to be done,
and since I've got 176 episodes of the show to convert, I figure I'll be
poking awhile longer. And I want to build a benchmark. And somebody else may
have some amazing idea that shows a still-better method of handling the
footage. And I'm still exploring the idea of making some very modest color
adjustments because DS9 is a very dark show.

I'm done. But I'm also done _. Because I have zero doubt that I 'll be working
on some method to fix _some* problem with some specific episode before too
long. I want an automated solution, but I always figured I'd have to do some
per-episode optimizing at some point.

